# When do you plant potatoes in zone 6



## Guest

I was wondering does anyone know when to plant potatoes in zone 6?


----------



## Farmall

In NE Kansas where I was raised, it was believed you had ta get yer taters in the ground by St Pats Day. Here, in Crook County, in NE Okla. Im told that they try to get their taters in ON St Pats Day. I guerss the diffewrence is in how many more rainy days they had up north compared to here. I try to get my taters in ON THE RIGHT SIGN on or before St Pats Day. I went to the store Sat to see if they had seed taters in yet, and they said they would have them in the end of the month


----------



## big rockpile

I put my early ones out in March,late ones May to the first of June.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest

I plant mine on the shallow side about 4 weeks before my last frost. They have done better for me this way then when I use to plant on st. patties day.


----------



## blhmabbott

An old gardener told me last year, when I asked this question, to plant them on Fish Fry (a huge event here in W TN) which is the last weekend in April. Instead, I planted by the moon stage and my potato crop was more than pitiful! He planted his on Fish Fry, as he had been doing for the last 20 years, and got hundred of pounds of potatoes for his entire family. Believe me, I learned my lesson and will be planting the last weekend of April this year!  
Heather


----------



## grandee

I live in zone 6 and plant by the moon signs and have good results.
March 8-9 and 14-16 are favorable days for planting root crops.

Grandee


----------



## blhmabbott

Thanks for the info grandee. I've been looking for the planting guide from the Farmer's Almanac, but since they've changed their website I can't find it. Maybe they don't post it anymore. I will try planting some on the dates you listed and during Fish Fry and compare the results this year.
Heather


----------



## Guest

blhmabbott said:


> Thanks for the info grandee. I've been looking for the planting guide from the Farmer's Almanac, but since they've changed their website I can't find it. Maybe they don't post it anymore. I will try planting some on the dates you listed and during Fish Fry and compare the results this year.
> Heather


Plant potatoes in Zone 6 on St. Patricks day or as close to it as possible when the signs are in the knees or below!

Tim


----------



## Corky

We have a saying here.( Zone 6)
plant peas on Valentine day and potatoes on St patricks day. I plant my potatoes as close to that date as I can but last year I planted a lot later and they did fine. If you wait too late and have a really hot summer they will bake in the ground. I had that happen once. They would explode as I dug them up. Scared me to death!!

I never get my peas in on time. I am always afraid they will freeze and so I usually wait too long.


----------

